# nag, nag, nag



## citico (May 18, 2004)

> 
> 
> > An attorney arrived home late, after a very tough day 
> trying to get a stay of execution . His last minute plea for clemency to the governor had failed and he was feeling worn out and depressed. 
> > 
> > As soon as he walked through the door at home, his wife 
> started on him about, 'What time of night to be getting home is this? 
> Where have you been? Dinner is cold and I'm not reheating it'. And on and 
> on and on. 
> > 
> > Too shattered to play his usual role in this familiar 
> ritual, he poured himself a shot of whiskey and headed off for a long 
> hot soak in the bathtub, pursued by the predictable sarcastic 
> remarks as he dragged himself up the stairs. 
> > 
> > While he was in the bath, the phone rang. The wife answered and was told that her husband's client, James Wright, had been granted a stay of execution after all. Wright would not be hanged tonight. 
> > 
> > Finally realizing what a terrible day he must have had, she decided to go up stairs and give him the good news. 
> > 
> > As she opened the bathroom door, she was greeted by the 
> sight of her husband, bent over naked, drying his legs and feet. 
> > 
> > 'They're not hanging Wright tonight,' she said. 
> > 
> > He whirled around and screamed, 'FOR THE LOVE OF GOD 
> WOMAN, DON'T YOU EVER STOP?!' 
> > 
> 
>


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

!rolling !rolling !rolling


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

nag nag nag ... more like sag sag sag!

:lol:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> !rolling !rolling !rolling


+1


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I bet they're swingers.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nick said:


> I bet they're swingers.


Pun received... :lol::lol::lol:


----------

